# Spandex



## vtemti (Jun 19, 2005)

We live in a high traffic skiing community and many skiers wear spandex. Not only does spandex breath and keep you warm, but it makes assessment a breeze. We are taught to expose and with one cut, spandex retracts to expose EVERYTHING. In most cases I love it, unless....................!

Use the imagination, "yuuuuuuck".


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 19, 2005)

LOL.  I love the little ski bunnies in their skin tight spandex outfits who freeze their butts off as soon as they get off the chair lift...  I prefer good old long johns, ski pants, a turtleneck and a fleece.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 19, 2005)

I would never wear spandex, not even for a million.....well. no, maybe for a million bucks. But other wise, never.


----------



## Stevo (Jun 19, 2005)

is it bike touring season yet Boss? , oh and, what's the bag limit?

~S~


----------



## vtemti (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jun 19 2005, 04:03 PM
> * I love the little ski bunnies in their skin tight spandex outfits who freeze their butts off as soon as they get off the chair lift... *



Should we take this as sarcasm or excitment?


----------



## Stevo (Jun 19, 2005)

I'll get the hot packs ready.....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stevo_@Jun 19 2005, 03:50 PM
> * I'll get the hot packs ready.....  *


 Maybe you can borrow Jons KY Warm Sensations?

That is, if he hasn't used it all yet.


----------



## Stevo (Jun 19, 2005)

hey, _customer service_ is what we're all about!


----------



## Summit (Jun 19, 2005)

on the slopes stretch pants only belong on hot female skiers
but it never fails that some overweight texan will wear a full body race suit down a green run
it's bad enough when they wear one pieces (AKA fart bags) but stretch one pieces...  :blink:


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 19 2005, 05:14 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 19 2005, 05:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Stevo_@Jun 19 2005, 03:50 PM
> * I'll get the hot packs ready.....  *


Maybe you can borrow Jons KY Warm Sensations?

That is, if he hasn't used it all yet. [/b][/quote]
 what makes you think he has a use for it???


----------



## Stevo (Jun 19, 2005)

spiderman wears spandex.... B)


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 19, 2005)

But Jon is BATMAN not Spiderman.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Jun 19 2005, 05:31 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Jun 19 2005, 05:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what makes you think he has a use for it??? [/b][/quote]
 He was rubbing it all over people.


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (Jun 19, 2005)

Spandex should only be available to men (or women over size 8) with a Doctors prescription.

I always think that it looks like someone trying to either smuggle walnuts or 10lb of Sh*t in a 5lb bag. Don't these people own mirrors?


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (Jun 19, 2005)

And DON"T get me started on Speedos!


----------



## emtal233 (Jun 19, 2005)

Spandex is a privledge not a right.... :lol:


----------



## ma2va92 (Jun 19, 2005)

there are many that should go to jail just for wearing it in public.....take that back... the folks that make a size for them should go to jail..... when they thing that putting someone in Spandex that is so large that it looks like you are strapping something down on a trailer.. it just breaks the human law..... but some of them are the same one that will head to the beach with a thong... and I really need to power wash my brain before i sleep tonight.. never mind i need to shut up


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Jun 19 2005, 05:31 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Jun 19 2005, 05:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what makes you think he has a use for it??? [/b][/quote]
 I rubbed it on his tummy. Helps him fall asleep.


----------



## vtemti (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer+Jun 20 2005, 01:10 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CodeSurfer @ Jun 20 2005, 01:10 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I rubbed it on his tummy. Helps him fall asleep. [/b][/quote]
 And he was asking if my daughter was cute?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 20 2005, 10:05 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 20 2005, 10:05 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And he was asking if my daughter was cute? [/b][/quote]
 Then it prolly is gone.


----------



## Jon (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 19 2005, 05:14 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 19 2005, 05:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Stevo_@Jun 19 2005, 03:50 PM
> * I'll get the hot packs ready.....  *


Maybe you can borrow Jons KY Warm Sensations?

That is, if he hasn't used it all yet. [/b][/quote]
 Why do I start thinking I will NEVER live that joke down...


----------



## Jon (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Summit_@Jun 19 2005, 05:58 PM
> * on the slopes stretch pants only belong on hot female skiers
> but it never fails that some overweight texan will wear a full body race suit down a green run
> it's bad enough when they wear one pieces (AKA fart bags) but stretch one pieces...  :blink: *


 To see it from Erika's point of view, remove the "fe" in female.....


----------



## Jon (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuemedic7306_@Jun 19 2005, 09:36 PM
> * And DON"T get me started on Speedos!
> 
> *


 LMAO.... hey... I'm in the library.... try to keep the jokes down


----------



## Jon (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GVRS672_@Jun 19 2005, 11:59 PM
> * there are many that should go to jail just for wearing it in public.....take that back... the folks that make a size for them should go to jail..... when they thing that putting someone in Spandex that is so large that it looks like you are strapping something down on a trailer.. it just breaks the human law..... but some of them are the same one that will head to the beach with a thong... and I really need to power wash my brain before i sleep tonight.. never mind i need to shut up *


 What about cyclists? Same thing goes for exposure..... in fact, at the race last week, had a guy go down, and I could find the abrasions by the BURN holes in the spandex....


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 21, 2005)

Jon... you don't have any need to up your post count... you are over 1300... i am not going to catch up anytime soon.

CODE... why would you even touch Jon? I don't think he fell asleep, I think he just DFO'd


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jun 21 2005, 02:58 AM
> * Jon... you don't have any need to up your post count... you are over 1300... i am not going to catch up anytime soon.
> 
> CODE... why would you even touch Jon? I don't think he fell asleep, I think he just DFO'd *


 I'm going to! I'm going to use every spare moment of my "injury recovery" to post. Afterall, I'm supposed to sit down and rest w/ my leg elevated so it doesn't swell. And I have a laptop.. Great advantage.

whats a DFO?


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 20 2005, 11:18 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 20 2005, 11:18 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then it prolly is gone. [/b][/quote]
 Harsh!


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jun 21 2005, 02:58 AM
> * Jon... you don't have any need to up your post count... you are over 1300... i am not going to catch up anytime soon.
> 
> CODE... why would you even touch Jon? I don't think he fell asleep, I think he just DFO'd *


Yeah, whats DFO?

Dun Flipped Over?


----------



## Jon (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer+Jun 22 2005, 02:19 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CodeSurfer @ Jun 22 2005, 02:19 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-PArescueEMT_@Jun 21 2005, 02:58 AM
> * Jon... you don't have any need to up your post count... you are over 1300... i am not going to catch up anytime soon.
> 
> CODE... why would you even touch Jon? I don't think he fell asleep, I think he just DFO'd *


Yeah, whats DFO?

Dun Flipped Over? [/b][/quote]
 "Done Fell Out"

What happens when someone falls and/or syncopizes in any urban / getto enviroment... 
"He done fell out"


"Out of what"
"He done fell.. are you gonna help him?"


----------



## MMiz (Jun 24, 2005)

How did I miss this thread?  It's a good one.  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jun 22 2005, 11:41 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jun 22 2005, 11:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Done Fell Out"

What happens when someone falls and/or syncopizes in any urban / getto enviroment... 
"He done fell out"


"Out of what"
"He done fell.. are you gonna help him?" [/b][/quote]
 Out of what?


----------



## vtemti (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jun 22 2005, 12:41 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jun 22 2005, 12:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Done Fell Out"

 [/b][/quote]
 That's what happens when you use too much of that KY stuff.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 24 2005, 01:14 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 24 2005, 01:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what happens when you use too much of that KY stuff. [/b][/quote]
 Vtemti, I love how you think!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 24 2005, 11:14 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 24 2005, 11:14 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what happens when you use too much of that KY stuff. [/b][/quote]
  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jun 24 2005, 02:14 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jun 24 2005, 02:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what happens when you use too much of that KY stuff. [/b][/quote]
  :lol: ROTFFLMFFAO  :lol:


----------



## Jon (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 24 2005, 11:46 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 24 2005, 11:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of what? [/b][/quote]
 Exactly... That would be the entire point..... Instead of imagining an inner-city setting, imagine the same saying from a denizen of your local manufactured-housing community explaining that Jethro Done Fell Out and started Doin' the Tuna.....


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jun 25 2005, 09:50 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jun 25 2005, 09:50 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly... That would be the entire point..... Instead of imagining an inner-city setting, imagine the same saying from a denizen of your local manufactured-housing community explaining that Jethro Done Fell Out and started Doin' the Tuna.....


Jon [/b][/quote]
  :huh: What? I have no idea what you have said?

Slip on the KY and hit your head?

Here, have a snoopy bandaid.


----------



## vtemti (Jun 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Jun 25 2005, 12:04 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Jun 25 2005, 12:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:huh: What? I have no idea what you have said?

Slip on the KY and hit your head?

Here, have a snoopy bandaid. [/b][/quote]
 I agree! :huh: 

Jon's imagination running wild again?


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 25, 2005)

when doesn't it?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 26, 2005)

That's okay.


----------



## vtemti (Jun 26, 2005)

We all still love ya, Jon.


----------



## CO Barrel Racer (Jun 29, 2005)

From a girls perspective in relation to men in spandex....

Ski Stallions = Spandex okay; and may even be viewed as sexy....
Bikers on the side of the road (I don't care how hot you think you are honey) ...=no


----------



## vtemti (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CO Barrel Racer_@Jun 29 2005, 03:03 AM
> * From a girls perspective in relation to men in spandex....
> 
> Ski Stallions = Spandex okay; and may even be viewed as sexy....
> Bikers on the side of the road (I don't care how hot you think you are honey) ...=no *


 I was thinking our next uniforms.


----------



## Stevo (Jun 29, 2005)

> *I was thinking our next uniforms.*


like this? h34r:


----------

